# Invisible Rope Joke! How Gullible Can People Get?



## MA-Caver (Jul 7, 2007)

Simply hilarious and amazing to watch to see how gullible people are about NOT tripping on something that ISN'T there to begin with! 
[yt]hrwrQoRxzxo[/yt]

Then you get these guys... doing it to people driving their cars! 
[yt]-_15G4Y11dY[/yt]


----------



## Boomer (Jul 7, 2007)

That's awesome.  I wonder if I would fall for that....


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 8, 2007)

That is too funny! :rofl:

The power of psychology eh?


----------



## crushing (Jul 8, 2007)

That was supposed to rope?  Looked more like filament to me.  I think those people were more careful and considerate than gullible.  But maybe that's because I would have probably fallen for it too.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 9, 2007)

Well the people on the bridge might step over something not being able to properly see it. But still I thought it was funny.

I am glad in the second one they did not "SCREW" with the bike. That could have been deadly. 

As to wire over ashphalt it is difficult to see. So, I would have slowed down also and either asked what was going on or to make sure I could "SEE" if there was anything before proceeding.


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 12, 2007)

I would have definitly fallen for either rope prank!  I am that gullible!  

Robyn :uhohh:


----------

